# どこにいるんだい



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I wanted to know: what does どこにいるんだい mean? For the context that's a character who searches for another character and are repeating this.
Thanks for your help


----------



## ringonoka

Hi,

It means, "Where are you?" in a sort-of intimate way. In a formal way, it should be, "どこにいるのですか”.

Ciau!


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks. So this is "where are you" for someone who is close to the person?


----------



## ringonoka

Bonjour!

Yes,　「どこにいるんだい」should be said between the (two) people who are close. Moreover, I think that these people will be a couple. The man says, 「どこにいるんだい」、to the woman, which is the case that happens most often. I don't think that women normally use this to men nor women, and also that men use it to men.

Ciau.


----------



## JapanForever

Bonjour. Yes that's actually a man who told this to another woman, although she is his sister. So is it said like this too between siblings, isnt' it? (As apparently this brings a romantic connotation, isn't it?)


----------



## ringonoka

And, the sister is younger than he, isn't she?  Because the phrase, especially its ending, 「～だい？」, if it is said between siblings, will be used by a person who is older than the listener. And as you say, it has a romantic connotation; it sounds very sweet to me.


----------



## JapanForever

Yes the person is younger than the speaker so she is his younger sister (although the older brother is a teen too). So it has a kind of romantic connotation in this sentence, despite it is between siblings?


----------



## ringonoka

No, both the level and the kind of the intimacy varies. If it is between siblings, normally (I suppose) the intimacy is that of the siblings, while when it is between lovers, the romantic air will come in.


----------



## JapanForever

Ah I see. So it is usually romantic but it can be said between siblings who are very close to each other?


----------



## ringonoka

Yes, I think so. And also a father may say it to his daughters.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay thanks


----------

